# MTH and Con-Cor Aerotrain combo



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

New member that just picked up a MTH HO DCS set and Con-Cor's Aerotrain.
The MTH set operates just fine but it seems the Aerotrain will only run at one speed.
I plan to contact Con-Cor and or MTH tomorrow but thought someone here may know if there is something to this combo.

The MTH set has the simple remote controller which only handles the basic functions.

I'm wondering if I need to upgrade the controller? 
I thought the Aerotrain would run regardless!

Thanks for any help!

Charlie


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The MTH set you have is a DCS sytem meaning it will only run with other MTH DCS products. is the aerotrain DCC or DC iether way they will not work with MTH's DCS. It is one of the sad thing's MTH decided to do was to make all of there products DCS only thankfully the newer ones are now DCC compatible but your set is not so it will only run with its self. This is also the same with MTH's O gauge line of products as well all runs on DCS and will not run on lionels AC system.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks!
Well I had a feeling that was the case. You think the shop owner could of told me so! 

The aeortrain is supposedly DCC.
Can I just purchase another controller/transformer for the Aerotrain using the existing track?

What recommendations do you have for a digital system? Looking for a starter set but something we can grow with.

Edit: Wondering if this controller would work. It says it can be switched to DCC or analog DC.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Clifton Comet said:


> Thanks!
> Well I had a feeling that was the case. You think the shop owner could of told me so!
> 
> The aeortrain is supposedly DCC.
> ...


sadly you will never be able to use the aerotrain and your MTH together. depending on how the MTH track is you might be able to wire it up for a DCC controller. for a starter system without any trains I would recommend the Bachmann Dynamis system. it is 2.5 amps so you can run a total of 5 trains at once. it is already wirless unlike digitraxx where you have to buy the wireless controller seperate, and you can do all the programming that you would do with a larger system but it is simple enough for a begginer.

The controller you have listed in the link should in theory work, though I would recomend not getting any of the controllers from MTH for HO as for 150 50 less than what you can find the Dynamis for it must stay in one place unless you want to pay another 150 for the wireless handheld. Also it could be saying it will work for DCC but actually might not. I had a problem where they said you could run Lionel on MTH and vise versa never worked. And when I tried to put my lionel Super Cheif on it the engine just went nuts. so best just to go with the dynamis or if money is a problem you could go with MRC but it is a very limited kind of system.

If you could post some pics of the MTH set you have and maybe a pic with the engine shell off I might be able to see if it can be switched to DCC.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

At this point I'm thinking of seeing if the store will exchange the MTH set (for bachman I guess?).
For what I want to do it seems the MTH will end up being a $200 paper weight.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well it might not be. you can always install a DCC decoder into the MTH for around 15 dollars if its not sound or 100 for sound. Plus the MTH might have a little 8 pin thing in the engine like an Atlas I have that switchs it between DCC and DCS. If you could get a pic up of the enginewithout the shell on I might be able to help.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Couldn't find my digital camera. Had to use my camera phone.
Sorry about the quality.


















BTW, it has sound.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I am guessing this is one of there Fa series starter sets?. If so Soundtraxx Tsunamis would be the decoder to get. though judgeing by the mass of wires I would say just use it as an under the tree train instead. Sorry about the bad luck.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess under the tree or paper weight will be worst case.
I plan to call the store tomorrow to see if it can be exchanged for another set.
Do you think I will have the same problem with another set and the Con-Cor Aerotrain?

What Bachman set do you recommend?
I was just looking at the Noreaster passenger set


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Forgot to mention it's the Ready to Run Pennsylvania F3 set.
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Clifton Comet said:


> I guess under the tree or paper weight will be worst case.
> I plan to call the store tomorrow to see if it can be exchanged for another set.
> Do you think I will have the same problem with another set and the Con-Cor Aerotrain?
> 
> ...


A pic of the insides of your aerotrain perhaps? To determine if it is DCC.

The Nor'easter is a DCC ready set so about 15 dollars to make it DCC. This is a simple thing as you just simply plug in the decoder of choice and BAM! A new DCC train just like that. The set I would recomend depends on what you plan to use them for. the Nor'easter is a passenger train very similar to the Acela so those types of starter sets are more for people who plan to run prototypical passenger service and the Bachmann Digital Comander (if I recal correctly) consists of a Fa unit and a GP38 these types of units would be used for prototypical freight operation though the Fa is more famous for passenger service so buy what you want to model Passenger or Freight. Also just about every train that is new today is DCC ready or DCC equiped so not a problem not buying a set.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is a link to the Con-Cor Aerotrain page. It has a picture with the cab off.

Here is a quote from the page.


> Fitting a Decoder to the HO AeroTrain
> 
> There is a Standard NMRA 8 pin Decoder docket set inside the HO AeroTrain loco.
> 
> ...


And another from the Features section.


> Will come in DC mode with a circuit board with built in 8 Pin NMRA for adding any "small" function decoder


So it comes DC but isn't DCC as I thought.

My son and I have been leaning towards passenger trains with a trolley set up in the middle of the city and double rail on the outside.

So would I be correct in saying if I was able to return the MTH set all I need is the Dynamis and track and with the Aerotrain we are good to go?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

almost you just need to buy a 15 dollar decoder from Digitrax to make the Aerotrain DCC ( I will get you a link later) so that you can run the train on the Dynamis system safer even though you can run it on it as DC it is said to degrade the life of the motor quicker.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Well the store owner agreed to exchange the MTH set. I am bringing it back Thursday morning. Now I have to decide if I should buy another set like bachmann or a controller and track. He never heard of the dynamis controller but said if its bachmann he can get it. I have been looking at the Digitrax Zephyr too. Any feedback on that?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

OK I would say get the controller and track first as DCC trains can be gotten at any time for good affordable prices. The reason he has never heard of the Dynamis system before is because so far it mainly offered in the UK as that sector, and in some cases special order in the US. The Zephyr is ok it is a starter system and for the same price or very close to the price of the Dynamis it is not a wireless system that you can walk around with it does not have the LCD display. I don't think it has as many addressing capabilities either. It also does not have as many function buttons as the Dynamis and I don't think you can do full CV programming with it. So all in all I would say just to stick with the Dynamis as It will be more upgradeable and just about anyone can learn how to use it. I am getting mine on Christmas as a christmas present. Funny thing is I accidently opened the box it came in as it had my name on it. I would also like to add that it was gotten off of ebay for around 200 so very good price for what it offers. It also came with a Bachmann 5 amp booster so I basically got the booster for free and got 150 off the controller from retail prices.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Just to confirm, is this the system you are talking about 
If so it retails for $325.
I thought it was around $150. I think I was looking at this handheld receiver for use with the pro system.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

no need to get discouraged you could get a Dynamis system that is the complete one that retails for 325 for about 100 to 200 in almost new condition. That is how I got mine and it literally looks brand new. and the handheld for use with the pro box can be gotten for 75 new off ebay. I plan to get the pro box later in 2011 so me and a freind can control the trains on the new layout him and me are going to build. if money is really an issue than MRC makes a cheap DCC controler can be goten off ebay for 50 to 100 just remember that it is much more limited and has a lot less functions than the Dynamis.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not discouraged. It's just a simple introduction of trains to my son is ending up costing more than planned.

I found the Dynamis on eBay for $128 + shipping. I'm going that route and I will exchange the MTH set for track and whatever else on thursday.

Thanks for your help!

Did you find the link for the decoder for the Aerotrain?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

there are two types that would be installed in the aerotrain a short harness and a long harness. 
link to long harness. http://www.digitrax.com/prd_mobdec_dh123p.php

link to short harness. http://www.digitrax.com/prd_mobdec_dh123ps.php

I think the short harness would be the correct one you could use the long but would have extra wire. so measure where the decoder is suposed to go and the length between it and the easy pin connector on the car.

Are you planning on doing a permanant layout or a simple carpet layout? if you are doing a permanant layout you will want to among other things including the plywood for it get grass, roadbed, and dirt gravels from scene scapes I think also get corkbed. maybe some buildings in kits that he could build. I don't think you mentioned how old he is. maybe just get another DCC loco and the track. that way you can use the DCC to its best.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

We plan to do a permanent set. I was thinking of picking up everything you mentioned.
My son is 11 and I am willing to bet he masters the Dynamis before I do :laugh:
Thanks for the links!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

what is the size of the layout you are building and what was your idea for a trck plan?


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm still looking at layouts but like I mentioned before I would like a double rail on the outside and trolley in the center.
I would like to have the trolley do more than a straight line. Maybe a U or S shape? Maybe partially elevated?
I'm still deciding if I want a city or country landscape.
I work in NYC so that's certainly on my mind.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

so what did you make off with at your local hobby shop?


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Going there tomorrow morning.

My son is bummed that this set is going back. He likes the realistic sounds.

Are there any passenger engines that come with sounds or will all that have to be added?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Athearn makes a few different types of F series units with DCC and sound.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFXrREuZEBE&feature=related
Atlas might make a few master series or gold series with sound and DCC.
both of which you might have to have the owner special order as Horizon hobby now owns Athearn and is a bit hard to deal with so I've heard.
Bachmann makes a nice steam passenger train with DCC and sound 
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1888 This is the Norfolk and Western and is one of my favorite engines and passenger services. you can get HO scale cars from all walks of manufacturers I even think MTH makes a set.
those are about your choices for DCC sound equiped engines that served in passenger service.
I am doing some how-to's on how to add DCC and even sound to some of my loco's here.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5603


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> I am doing some how-to's on how to add DCC and even sound to some of my loco's here.
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5603


I have been following that thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Bachmann makes a nice steam passenger train with DCC and sound
> http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1888 This is the Norfolk and Western and is one of my favorite engines and passenger services.


I was just looking at that on eBay.  Holy sticker shock Batman.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Clifton Comet said:


> I was just looking at that on eBay.  Holy sticker shock Batman.


You should see what some of the other steamers they sell run for. $500.00


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> You should see what some of the other steamers they sell run for. $500.00


As if my first hobby (Harley's) wasn't expensive enough :laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

some of the MTH's can cost in upwards of 1000. now thats sticker shock.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.mthtrains.com/europe/english/de
this train in perticular


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

WOW! Pricey but that is beautiful.

The MTH trains do work with DCC correct? Do they all need a new decoder?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The new ones are now DCC compatible but I think you still have to buy a decoder for them. I f not you just flip a switch that goes from DCC to DCS. Yours won't be convertable sadly.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Well it isn't a passenger train anyhow. I just hope this store has something with sound so the kid is happy. If not I'll be trucking him around to other stores next week.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

technically MTH screwed the set up. the F series units never pulled any freight. They were strictly streamlined passenger service. You could just try buying the set you want off ebay or an online store. I haven't had any problems with this method.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

I plan to but I would like to have something to mess with during our holiday break.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well let me know what you pick up at your local hobby shop.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

I exchanged the set for track and a pennsy brunswick green GG1 with dcc and sound. Thin g is awesome. On my way to another store to see if they have the decoder and maybe a Amtrak superliner set for the kid.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

thats one lucky kid. I have enough trouble getting my parents to let me buy a 100 dollar engine.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

are these by chance his Christmas presents?


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

They would have been an extra present but no luck.
No luck on the digitrax decoder either. Is there another? This guy has a bunch of different ones!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the decoder you get would have to be a decoder with a decoder to eightpin easy connect (as in 8 little pointy things on a green board. It must be this type of decoder that you use it doesn't matter the manufacturer but Digitrax does last a lot longer and can take a beating. see if he has any extra harnesses around for a DH123. you can plug in any harness the the DH123 because of how it was designed. What types of decoders did he have?


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I ended up with the Bachmann EZ command 2 function decoder. Already installed
It will do for now.
Still waiting on the Dynamis to show up. Paid for priority shipping so hopefully it comes tomorrow.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Clifton Comet said:


> Well I ended up with the Bachmann EZ command 2 function decoder. Already installed
> It will do for now.
> Still waiting on the Dynamis to show up. Paid for priority shipping so hopefully it comes tomorrow.


so just a front and reverse headlight decoder...ok. That will do until you can find a digitrax. If you don't mind my asking what was the price of the bachmann decoder?


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Too much. $30.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

jeez. Bachmann charges way to much for the size and what there decoders offer. My DH123D's cost me $15. The Z scale decoder I got DZ123 cost me only $20 and man is it small.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

they tried that with me. I fried the original one that was in my SD40-2 DCC equipped from them and they said it would be $38 for a new one. I said heck no and decided to just get a sound decoder as the replacement Bachmann decoder was 1/3 the price of the sound.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

I wasn't to happy about paying the $30. The decoder was in a package of 3 of the same and it was marked $30 on the outside. I thought that was for all 3. I wasn't surprised when the owner said it was for 1.
Still, this was the second store I visited and he has an incredible inventory!
I was amazed at the Marklin trains (size, quality and craftsmanship) but OMG the price. Ouch. I think I may get a set of those 1 day???

Here is the Broadway Limited GG 1 I picked up in the exchange for the MTH set.








My son and I can't wait to see it in action!
He is sitting next to me just starring at it sitting on the table.
The bad thing is I brought home a brochure and it shows all the GG 1 models and he loves the Silver #4866. 








Oh boy, here we go!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Clifton Comet said:


> I wasn't to happy about paying the $30. The decoder was in a package of 3 of the same and it was marked $30 on the outside. I thought that was for all 3. I wasn't surprised when the owner said it was for 1.
> Still, this was the second store I visited and he has an incredible inventory!
> I was amazed at the Marklin trains (size, quality and craftsmanship) but OMG the price. Ouch. I think I may get a set of those 1 day???
> 
> ...


OH MY GORSH. You didn't tell me it was a Broadway Limited. Now I envie you. You definatly got a good deal on that loco. I only dream of getting them. Tell him the Green one was more popular or something. That should work.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

He already asked for it. I told him maybe in the future. I'm sure something else will come up tomorrow or the next day or the day after that which he likes better.
It's one hell of a train though! I really like it myself and wouldn't mind having more than one 
Where can I find information on the overhead power lines?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Try here
http://www.spikesys.com/GG1/
Here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overhead_lines
here
http://www.vmt.org/Loops-Collections/Electric-Locomotive-Loop/Electric-Locomotive-GE-GG1-4919.html
and here
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=1e1219c19b3c104c385420111c985d8c

You can indeed get and make trains that run off of actually power supplied by the overhead lines in HO scale. Also make sure you get the right radius curves. 18 radius will not work as the engine's wheels are to close together to manage that type of turn without derailing. 

Maybe you should show him that one MTH for a thousand I found the other day. That will get his attention off of the silver GG1.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

foolish me I forgot to ask how much the GG1 was. I know you got it as a tradde but what was it retail?


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

$250 and I got 10% off so $225 final price. I think I did ok compared to what I see on eBay right now.

I picked up both 22 and 18 radius track, 9" straight, and 2 switches for now (all Atlas). I also picked up a roll of the moldable grass.
More later once I decide on the layout.

I forgot to ask, are any switches DCC controlled yet. Store owner said no but I thought I read the Dynamis pro system handles the accessories like switches, gates etc...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well Bachmann has come out with DCC switchs from the smallest to number 6's the biggest that are DCC controlled. Most switches are not motorized and you buy a switch machine like a tortiose for it. What you do is hook the switch machine up to the decoder and that is how you control switches by DCC. I saw an ad for 6 tortiose slow motion switch machines for 110 dollars in an August issue of model railroader.

Did you get your Dynamis today. I get to open mine tommorrow morning. 

you did pretty good only paying 225 for a broadway limited. One of the best makers of trains in my opinion. Very detailed as well.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Actually it just arrived a half hour ago.
Smaller than I thought. 
I have a lot of reading to do!

I won't get to play with it until after we get the basement cleaned and organized and get a sheet of MDF to set it up on. Probably early this week.
Sunday at the earliest.

I like to hear your review of it if you get it going tomorrow.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Sure will. I have gotten two of my trains converted to DCC plus one that was already DCC and I plan to have another finished by tommorrow. I might just do a little video showing all my DCC trains running.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I got the Dynamis working today. I haven't figured out how to get it to work with the 5 amp booster or how to do full CV programming but I have all the basic things covered like functions, addressing, multi train operation, etc... I do have to say that it is very nice indeed and for the size is pretty nice. The screen on the handheld unit is hard to read at first until you realize what each different letter looks like on the screen then it just becomes smooth sailing. I plan to get some more DCC engines finished by the end of tommorrow so I will go from 3 DCC to 5 or 6 DCC and then I will realy put it to the test. Hope you have a very merry (or is it marry?) Christmas and I hope your sone likes his new train Christmas presents.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and your family! I'm glad to hear you like the Dynamis! Have fun with it.
I was up to 3:45 this morning looking at the Woodland scenic layouts, building sets and videos.

Does anyone else make layout kits? I like Woodlands kits but everything is a country setting. I am really leaning towards a city layout.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

do you mean like full layout kits? If so I don't think so. I prefer to make the layout myself and do all the work to learn from it and enjoy doing it at the same time. Plus when I have finished it turns out just how I wanted it to. I usually design the layout as I go so one day there will be just one city and the next there will be two this way it always is how I want it to be and have no regrets. 

If you mean actually building kits and what not Whalters, Bachmann, Atlas, and many others make building kits and scenery kits. Faller and Preiser are German and UK companys that are in my opinion top of the line but they are pricey. I got a Faller chair-O-plane off ebay since I plan to incorperate a small fair in my new layout. I also got a IHC ride that is comming together nicely. The Chair-O-Plane was missing an entire sheet so I contacted Faller and got no reply. I thought they had forgotten about me but lo and behold a week ago I got the piece from Faller. No charge no strings so I would have to say while getting parts will take a while they will come through. I also have a bunch of Prieser HO scale Krone circus wagons and trucks that will be incorporated into the new layout and boy are they detailed.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

That's what i am going to end up doing but I was wondering if there was a basic layout to start with. Maybe something without Mountains.

I just thought it may be easier and cheaper than buying this and that...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Nope. It seems that that starter kit only comes with the wood and foam and you get the rest. The city pack is 300 and the kit is 500 track was another 100 so you are looking at paying 900 for it.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5440
This is what I am going for on my new layout and it will only cost about 2000 to 3000 and it is quite a lot larger than the woodlands kit by a lot.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I got the Dynamis working with the 5 amp booster the other day.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Very cool! Nice layout you have planned. I will be following your WIP once you get started.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

So how is the dynamis working out?

I have yet to set it up. The basement cleaning has taken much longer than expected but we now have a 10x10 area to work with. 
We had an unexpected christmas guest. A 5 month old pitbull that owner did not want. Long story but he distracted us for the weekend but now has a new home.

And my computer picked up a virus yesterday. So now I am working off my droid. Just another distraction!

I am building 6 2x4 tables for the layout. It will occupy an 8x8 area and have a 4x4 opening in the center. 1 table is done and 5 to go. I hope to have them done today and the track I have set up.

I know I will need more track and will probably pick up some risers and inclines at that time. Either tomorrow or Friday. I can't wait to get this up and running already!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The Dynamis is working wonderfully and is ver durable. I was testing some work I had done on the 44 ton switcher for the DCC and I dropped the handheld unit (I should have had the rope around my neck) and only one battery cover came loose so I just pushed it back on. I now have close to a complamant of 5 DCC engines and I plan on picking another one up off Ebay that is DCC ready because frankly I am getting a bit tired of the DCC install work. It takes a lot of time to do it right and I just started the engines that I have to grind weight out of and it's taking for ever. I will be happy when all I have to do is just plug a decoder into it and off I go. Best of luck on your layout.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Well the tables turned out great! After each of the 4 tables and 2 bridge tables (no legs) were built I leveled the adjusting feet on the bottom of the legs and bolted each section together for strength and to eliminate as much of the gap as possible. 

There was plenty of room in the center for my son and I to stand and he could reach into the corners. We were in the center of the action and he was pretty excited about helping me build the tables and how good they came out!

All was great in the world until the Mrs crashed our party.

She told me I could use 1 section of the basement and I took her literally using the entire section. What she really meant was we could put a small layout in that 1 section. 
Foolish me . I forgot to have on my mind reading cap that day  

Boy the tension was thick in the house last night!!!

So based on our discussion we reached a compromise and I plan to reduce it to either 2 or 3 of the 2'x4' tables. 

We won't be able to run the setup we want so I have decided to scale down to the N scale. I was really considering the Z scale at this point but I think the N would be better.

Funny thing is my son and I really debated getting the N scale to begin with. We should have stuck with our gut!

So now I have the following HO items to either return (if I can?) or list for sale.
-DCC equiped Con-Cor Aerotrain.
-Broadway Limited GG 1 with DCC and sound.
-18 and 22 radius, and 9" straight track (All Atlas).

The store owner is going to think I'm a jackazz

Back to the drawing board.  What a bummer of a Christmas break! 

What was supposed to be a fun thing for me and the kid turned out to be a negative experience for him! But at the end of the day I can't argue with the wife. 
The layout was rather large for our basement and at least things stopped before I spent any more money.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a cryin shame. If he won't take the GG1 back I would be very interested in it but would not be able to afford it for a while so. :dunno: Luckily you can keep the Dynamis system and use it with N scale as well.

Get him this one it's N scale, Stylish, and a passenger train:thumbsup:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ConCor-N-BLUE-C...625321?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5641c52029


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> That's a cryin shame. If he won't take the GG1 back I would be very interested in it but would not be able to afford it for a while so. :dunno: Luckily you can keep the Dynamis system and use it with N scale as well.
> 
> Get him this one it's N scale, Stylish, and a passenger train:thumbsup:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ConCor-N-BLUE-C...625321?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5641c52029


I agree! It is a shame. 

Here it is as it currently sits.









I was planning on putting up a half wall with a short counter top (bar height) in the front and getting a few bar stools so we could hang out. Oh well .

I really wanted to keep it HO but we would be limited to a layout size of either a 2'x8', 4'x4', 2'x6'x4' L or best case 2'x8'x6' L.
I know I can make something work but not one option is ideal to keep us both amused. 
I really think N scale is the way to go and the Dynamis was part of the reason I choose N over the Z scale. 
That is one less item I have to worry about selling.

I like the Con-Cor Jersey central. 
Matter of fact I have a thing for Jersey trains. I may have mentioned it but I grew up with the Erie Lackawanna RR running freight and NJ Transit moving people literally past my backyard.
In 1976 they ran the Spirit of 76 right past the house and we were all outside waving flags and pulling the imaginary air horn . Good times!

I may make an offer on the JC Blue Comet. Thanks for the link!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Clifton Comet said:


> I agree! It is a shame.
> 
> Here it is as it currently sits.
> 
> ...


I see the Blue box the Dynamis comes in but what is that brown bow behind it that looks like it has a train going acrossed it?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

looks like it would have been a good setup. I think you should get the Mrs's a late Christmas present or take her out to dinner and talk her into letting you keep the current set up. You could even tell her part of it would be a place where you could sit and eat and watch the trains go by. You already have the barstool's just have to make a small single or double strech of track that goes through a country side where not allot of detail is required.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

By gc53dfgc at 2011-01-01
something like this perhaps?


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

The box behind the Dynamis is the Broadway limited GG1 (barely se the top of it) and the box behind that is the Aerotrain.

Even if she agreed I would never hear the end of it. Better to scale down so she has nothing to say IMO.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention but for my new layout I am planning on putting in a level on top of the HO for O gauge and am thinking of puting a track for N as well. I currently have a B&O steam engine and the Shinakesen Bullet train from Kato and Rivarossi.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Well we ended up swapping in the GG1, the HO Aerotrain and HO track and we brought home a N scale NYC Aerotrain, Kato V11 track set and an Athearn Santa Fe Locomotive equipped with DCC and Sound.

It's finally up and running 

The Aerotrain lights up but won't move. I thought the Dynamis would control 1 non DCC train but just read in the manual that it will not control a train without a decoder. 

Are you running any trains on your set without a decoder? If so, how?

Thanks!

BTW, the kid finally has a smile on his face!:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The only system I have come across that will run a DC train on DCC is the Ez-Command. it is address ten for this controller. The motor will make a buzzing sort of sound and when you move the wheel when on address ten the DC loco will move. I am not sure if this is possible with the Dynamis system but seing as both are Bachmann there is probably a way to set up the Dynamis to run one DC train on DCC but this is highly unrecommended as it damages the DC motor and shortens its life a whole lot. So best option is to get a DZ123 or smaller decoder and install it into the aerotrain. This is the same principle as with my HO scale DCC installs just shrunk down.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking at the Con-Cor website there is a spot in the 1st coach to add a decoder and on the underside there are speaker holes 

Any recommendations for a good N scale sound decoder?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

can you get me a picture of the underside of the loco where the speaker would go and the width of the car with the shell off where the N scale decoder will go?


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Sure. I'll take the picture tomorrow.


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

I spoke to the folks at Con-Cor and Digitrax and all I need is SDN144PS for operation and sound.
Going to check with the Hobby shop now.

Thanks again for your help!


----------

